

Eagerly Anticipating PHP 5.3 - abcphp_com
http://eng.genius.com/blog/2009/04/08/eagerly-anticipating-php-53/

======
PaulMorgan
Seeing as I'm at work and can't upgrade from IE 6.0 I can't view this site.
Ahh Well.

~~~
rausanka
Sorry to hear you have to use IE6. Having to support IE6 with our application
causes us endless grief so we decided to join the anti-IE6 movement with our
blog. Can you use Firefox, Safari, Opera, or Chrome at work?

